# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  voorstellen Irene

## Ireneb

Hallo allemaal. Ik ben Irene, 55 jaar jong en moeder van een tweeling van inmiddels 29 jaar. Ik ben altijd geïnteresseerd in wat mensen te zeggen of te vragen hebben op het gebied van gezondheid. Vandaar daar mijn aanmelding.

----------

